# Best KO where the fighter is out cold stiff? GIFS!!!



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Im talking about a big KO punch that just stiffens them up cold.

Look at his legs. He is out cold stiff.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I personally like any one where it was a Brazilian putting their fist in someone face.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I personally like anyone where it was a Brazilian putting their fist in someone face.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


lol:laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

nothing beats


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Winner for me...


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Also pretty nasty!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kney said:


> Also pretty nasty!



Was totally going to post that.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ape City said:


> nothing beats


QFT. The best KO I have ever seen.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Does anyone have the gif of Machida KO against Rashad?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I like when they lift their feet like a zombie. any of them?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Forgot how brutal the Chuck and Arlovski Kos were. Awesome.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

James Irvin flying knee.












KO but check the dudes right hand at the end. Too funny.












Sam Stout ko's Edwards












Travis Brown Struve












Villa vs Warren












Lyoto Couture


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

What about Tank Abbot vs john matua?


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

look at lindlands legs. hes out cold stiff.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I love how Lawler just places his legs together and walks away...


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Lawler vs. Manhoef


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> James Irvin flying knee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was some heroic shit by the ref in the Villa - Warren fight. Great collection of KOs!


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

A significant number of GIFs in this thread are of people lying on their backs after the KO but not stiff like TS asked for.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

The Barboza kick was the first to come into my mind as the reverse roundhouse kick has so much power, but this one has probably even more:










different angles:










(Marcus Aurelio vs Keegan Marshall)

Full fight:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

MoopsiePuffs said:


> A significant number of GIFs in this thread are of people lying on their backs after the KO but not stiff like TS asked for.


Yeah, it's just turned into "post your fave KOs"

Here - let's get back on track:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

One of the weirdest:


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

thought this one was pretty good


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Always liked Nate Quarry....but this was bad.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I could fight better than that; stand flatfooted, jab and put his hand down. Only thing worse was the guy that ran at Todd Duffee with the hands down chin up approach.


----------

